# How many Gigabytes of photos do you have stored on your hard drive?



## Hawaii Five-O (Jun 11, 2008)

Right now, I have 8 gb ( or over 9 billion bytes ) of pictures on my hard drive  that I have taken over the past 5 years.  How many gigabytes do you all have?


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't know. I don't even want to start counting. There's a FULL rack of DVDs with stored photos behind me as I am sitting here, an external harddrive to my right that's filled with photos, a fairly full second harddrive inside my computer ... and there are more photos on the original harddrive, too.

Not to mention the folders with negative strips and the albums with prints from the pre-digital times. They spill from this room well into a shelf in the cellar, and there's more photos upstairs ...


----------



## MelodySoul (Jun 12, 2008)

12.8 GB and 13,405 files


----------



## doenoe (Jun 12, 2008)

133gb, dont know how many files that its though


----------



## mrodgers (Jun 12, 2008)

C677T said:


> Right now, I have 8 gb ( or over 9 billion bytes ) of pictures on my hard drive  that I have taken over the past 5 years.  How many gigabytes do you all have?


Is that all?  I bought my first digital automatic only in 2002, and bought my first digital with full manual control (still not a dSLR) Christmas last year.

From February of 2002 until December of 2007 (5 years), I have 1.9 GB of photos from my old trusty 2 mp Fuji 2650.

From December of 2007 until now (6-7 months), I have 13.7 gb worth of photos.  That doesn't include the many that I have deleted right on the camera or on the computer after viewing.

Windows Explorer is showing 4113 photos from my Fuji S700/5700 from Christmas until now.  My camera shows 6050 shots taken, though some of them would be video.


----------



## flygning (Jun 12, 2008)

I have 8.5 gigs on this computer, and probably another 30 or so on an external drive.  I'd check but my punk roommate turned off the host computer so I can't go through the network, and I'm waaay too lazy to go turn it back on myself.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 12, 2008)

10.4 gigs on the computer right now.


----------



## Overread (Jun 12, 2008)

46 GB here - am I possibly addicted?
*been shooting since december!*


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 12, 2008)

19.9Gb, accounting for 5407 files. That's a mix of RAW, full sized JPG edits and web-sized JPGs. Think that accounts for around 4 years worth of digital photography.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 12, 2008)

Overread said:


> 46 GB here - am I possibly addicted?
> *been shooting since december!*


Might be time to burn a few DVDs...lol.


----------



## Overread (Jun 12, 2008)

true - I have a stack of them ready and waiting for me to get round to burning them.


----------



## abraxas (Jun 12, 2008)

Maybe 100-120g.   I wonder how many of them will ever be anything but stored?-

What do you do with all them photos eh?


----------



## Garbz (Jun 12, 2008)

Common C677T 5 years and you only just filled up your memory card? 

I'm on 1.5 years 22.3GB but only 7000 files. All JPEGs but quite a few large panoramas to make up the excess space.


----------



## Helen B (Jun 12, 2008)

About 5 TB online. That's because I shoot film, and so the file sizes range from 20 MB for 35 mm B&W to around 1 GB for large format colour.

Best,
Helen


----------



## reg (Jun 12, 2008)

3GB that I felt was worth keeping - but that's only out of about 1500 clicks so far.

I feel like such a noob.


----------



## Atropine (Jun 12, 2008)

Probably around 150-200GB I guess. I recently invested in a 1TB external hd drive (in addition to the two 500GB) so I guess I am having difficulties throwing things away.


----------



## JimmyO (Jun 12, 2008)

Since getting my DSLR in Feb. Ive saved 13gb, almost 8000 pics


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jun 12, 2008)

Garbz said:


> Common C677T 5 years and you only just filled up your memory card?
> 
> I'm on 1.5 years 22.3GB but only 7000 files. All JPEGs but quite a few large panoramas to make up the excess space.




Haha, yeah, i'm not a very hardcore photographer yet:mrgreen:


----------



## jvgig (Jun 12, 2008)

146gb 32,544 images + 6 paper boxes of prints waiting to be scanned in.

Digitizing old photos is not fun, but as I look at many of the 15+ year old prints, I see that it must be done and it must be done now.  I only have 50gb of hdd space left and about 100gb of images to scan.  I think I need some more space.


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 12, 2008)

I would say about 100gb for me... Not sure how many clicks. Been at it since August of 2006.


----------



## tempra (Jun 12, 2008)

192gb 52,896 files on my photo drive

25.8gb 2,965 files on my secondary drive, and about 75gb on my external drive - backed up from the old PC which has the same on one of it's drives.

So about 290gb of photographs - think I need another backup drive


----------



## EricBrian (Jun 12, 2008)

43GB or ca. 10k images. If I were to go through them all, I would probably delete half of the them.


----------



## Rhys (Jun 12, 2008)

About 180GB. Plus backups on 15 DL DVDs.


----------



## dl4449 (Jun 12, 2008)

I have 16 GB
Troy


----------



## D-50 (Jun 13, 2008)

roughly 300gb back up on two drives


----------



## Rhys (Jun 13, 2008)

I can't wait for HDDVD or Blu-ray drives to come out cheaply with cheaper DVDs.


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 13, 2008)

C677T said:


> Right now, I have 8 gb ( or over 9 billion bytes ) of pictures on my hard drive



You still count in GBytes???

My slide scans alone are 0.5Tbytes, and then there is the neg scans and the digital only images on different drives .... cannot be bothered to add it all up


----------



## SoMa (Jun 14, 2008)

6.5 Gigs... got my dslr in mid march... 

im averaging 1.66 gigs a month... not bad me thinks.

...

...


----------



## dmatsui (Jun 14, 2008)

10.7 GB Thats more than i thought i had. About 4,300 pictures.
I got my DSLR in December which is most of the space i think but my point and shoot camera probably contributed to allot of the space aswell.


----------



## Garbz (Jun 14, 2008)

Rhys said:


> I can't wait for HDDVD or Blu-ray drives to come out cheaply with cheaper DVDs.



HDDVD... Sounds familiar. Reminds me of a format I once knew. You should watch the news more


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jun 14, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> You still count in GBytes???



yes



Alex_B said:


> My slide scans alone are 0.5Tbytes, and then there is the neg scans and the digital only images on different drives .... cannot be bothered to add it all up



Thats interesting that scanned film takes up more space, than digital.


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 14, 2008)

C677T said:


> Thats interesting that scanned film takes up more space, than digital.



more colour depth if you use the right scanner (true 16 bit), and usually more megapixels


----------



## maytay20 (Jun 14, 2008)

36,517 files and 93 gigs of files.


----------



## Helen B (Jun 14, 2008)

C677T said:


> yes
> 
> 
> 
> Thats interesting that scanned film takes up more space, than digital.



Yes indeed. See post #14. At about 40 megapixels for a 35 mm frame, and 16 bits per channel, that's around 80 MB per frame. For medium and large format the files are even bigger - mostly around 500 MB each.  That's only the size of the original. If you add a few layers, the file size can get quite large. 

Best,
Helen


----------



## iflynething (Jun 14, 2008)

73.4 gigs 26,049 pictures. Been shooting since April 27, 2006. First with a 4mp Nikon L4 now with a Nikon D80. 

17,000 exposures on the L4 and going on 25,000 on the D80. I've only shot that many, but kept the 26,000 on the computer. Backed up to a 320G external

~Michael~

PS: I'm so picky with my pictures that with only 26,049 pictures, I have onl printed about 200.....what's that...some 0.7% Ha Ha

~Michale~


----------



## rufus5150 (Jun 16, 2008)

I've been shooting since November of last year and I just bought my second 500Gig backup drive, so at least 500Gig of just images backed up from my internal disk, but I keep about 99% of my shots in hopes of learning something from the mistakes too.


----------



## DHammer (Jun 16, 2008)

Over 1 TB but thats two copies of everything I have 1 in RAW and 1 jpg


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jun 16, 2008)

about 800 gb of digital images


----------



## Orgnoi1 (Jun 16, 2008)

Almost a TB...


----------



## Sarah23 (Jun 16, 2008)

About 30gig in the past 6 months I dont know how much more beyond that!


----------



## Moglex (Jun 26, 2008)

About 25GB - I'm ruthless at clearing out.


----------



## MeesterMichael (Jul 1, 2008)

I have 135gb on 2 redundant back up drives.


----------



## timbearden (Jul 5, 2008)

Well over 200gb on two drives, and another 100 on disks.


----------



## Blackbelt94 (Jul 9, 2008)

6.3gbs over a year and a half.


----------



## Ejazzle (Jul 9, 2008)

126 gb on one drive 34,273 files 

and WOW 

159gbs on the other 66,183 files


----------



## SpeedTrap (Jul 10, 2008)

Not including my redundant back up drives I am pushing 1.74 TB of photos right now.


----------



## icassell (Jul 10, 2008)

i can't count that high ...


----------



## zandman (Jul 15, 2008)

9.97 GB (10,715,303,936 bytes) external hard drive

i'm using a small file picture cuz i don't usually print them huge.


----------



## Renair (Jul 15, 2008)

28Gigs from the last year.  But I delete a lot of pix, only keep my best.


----------



## JerryPH (Jul 26, 2008)

C677T said:


> Right now, I have 8 gb ( or over 9 billion bytes ) of pictures on my hard drive that I have taken over the past 5 years. How many gigabytes do you all have?


 
5 years?? I do almost double that PER MONTH! :lmao:

*JUST* from June 29 to July 26 (under 1 month), I have 15.8GB (16,971,460,562 bytes) and 2,299 pictures in 40 folders. These are culled, so, thats just my keepers.

This also happens to be my files to backup ONLY... not the files that I have on the SAN or my 2 TB storage drive. I suppose a wild guess would be a couple terrabytes and files dating back to 2000 or so?

I let it get to about 20gig before I move the files to the SAN and then make DVD copies for storage.


----------



## Zansho (Jul 27, 2008)

for everything I have thus far - I have about 800 gigs of files so far.  Been shooting digital since 2003.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 28, 2008)

1.6 tb (terabytes) or 1,600 gb.

That's what I have on-line HDD RAID0

I guess I have about the same on DVD mostly backups.

I dunno how many files. Allot!   They include all the way back to 1mp camera days so some are tiny. 

There's another 2tb of video data too (still frames - animation sequences)


----------



## Kirby66 (Jul 29, 2008)

I have like 7GB of pictures on my HDD.  I'm kinda cheating though, cause I have RAW, jpg, and processed jpg.  So basically 3 sets of the same pictures (albeit the processed jpg are usually smaller)  Been into photography for about 1 1/2 months now


----------



## AdrianBetti (Aug 1, 2008)

55.2G in about 2 years. I need to get more space too. Anybody using Drobo? I've been looking into it.
http://www.pictureline.com/products...=shopping_engine&utm_campaign=google_products

This is lookin good too...
http://www.pictureline.com/products/14573/WD_Caviar_SE16_750GB_SATA-300_Hard_Drive/


----------



## jlykins (Aug 1, 2008)

Man there is a huge varience... I only have about 100gigs


----------

